# Buddy my 11 yr old Golden just had surgery to remove sarcoma from his spleen.



## coachjerry (Feb 6, 2013)

Buddy had cancer of the spleen and had it removed surgically and is now on chemo. We are hoping he will live maybe two more years without difficulty. We are hoping to find another senior golden to come live with Buddy, my wife and myself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sorry about Buddy, I hope he does well with his chemo treatments. 
My thoughts are with you and Buddy.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about buddy. I hope the chemo works well for him. Is it hemangiosarcoma? If so there is another treatment that has shown it can minimize or prevent bleeds. It is a specific mushroom, but I don't have the name offhand.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Its great to hear that Buddy had the surgery and is on the road to recovery. My 10 year old Golden Chance had surgery to remove a tumor in September. It was a hemangiopericytoma. He recovered quickly and is doing great now.

Welcome to the forum. We look forward to hearing more.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. 

I'm so sorry that Buddy needs chemo, but I'm also glad that he has come through the surgery. If you look in our cancer forum (Cancer Information for Golden Retrievers - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums), you will find many stories about dogs who lived with cancer for years. You might want to start a thread there so that people with similar experience will be sure you see and respond to any questions you might have.

My Charlie had his spleen removed when he was 7 and he lived another 6 years. His half-brother Joker also had a splenectomy at 11 and lived another 4 years afterwards. Neither was diagnosed with cancer, but they certainly demonstrated that a Golden can live very well without a spleen.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## coachjerry (Feb 6, 2013)

Sad news about Buddy-- we had to put Buddy to sleep last Friday following spleen surgery and three chemo sessions. His quality of life was being affected significantly as a result of the chemo or a spread of his cancer. It was a heart wrenching decision but the right one for buddy's sake. We miss him terribly and believe he is no longer suffering and is in a better place. We are not letting our heartbreak prevent us from getting another wonderful Golden. Everyone should have the unconditional love of a golden retriever to help them through the difficult times that come all to frequently. He was the perfect dog, a magnificent and loving companion who helped me in so many ways not only as a as a service dog for my mobility issues but as a loving and faithful rock solid friend. While he can never be replaced, we look forward to welcoming another wonderful senior golden into our home as soon as possible. Life without a dog is like a day without sunshine. Thank you for you kind words and prayers for Buddy. Coach Jerry


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Buddy. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to see that you lost Buddy. Your love for him comes shining through. Hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Buddy, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so sorry that you have lost Buddy. Sounds like he was a very special dog. RIP sweet Buddy.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------

